# making shampoo bar from rebatch soap



## jayjay23 (Jan 24, 2013)

Hello everyone,
I'm new in the soap making and I have a lot of questions....all I know, I have read from the internet.
Yet, a lot of my questions aren't answered anywhere 

I'm from Croatia, and there is not one place I can buy lye from, or sodium hydroxide, so I've searching for a shampoo bar recipe without lye, and I found the M&P method....the problem is that there aren't any soap bases to buy here where I live....so..

I bought an all natural soap, in this Indian shop, made only from herbs, not one chemical is in it. And I really really really wanna make my own shampoo bar..
So I thought I could just melt it and mix my castor oil, and EOs in there...the problem is, I don't think it'll clean my hair very well...It's been hardening for 5 hrs now and I cut a little piece and tried washing my hands with it, just to give it a try...and  it feels weird  I really wanna stop using regular shampoo after everything I read about it, and I don't wanna only use baking soda :/

 Do you think I could even wash my hair with only the soap bar? Here are the ingredients: Nimbuka (citrus limon), Ushira (Vetiveria zizaniodes), Manjista (Rubia cordifolia), Oils Narikela (Cocos nucidera), Karanja (Pongamia pinnata), Vatada (Prunus amygdalus), Urumana )Prunus armeniaca), Godhuma

I even thought about making my own lye, from wood ashes, but then again, I just don't get how to calcuate the lye....I don't get the percentiges and ounces and what not ...

please...can anybody help me, give me some guidance/advise? I really wanna learn...


----------



## Genny (Jan 24, 2013)

Castor oil really needs to be saponified for it to add bubbles and lather.  If you can find a soap that already contains castor oil, you'd have better luck.  

You could wash your hair with only the soap (it looks like it's just coconut oil, apricot kernel oil, sweet almond oil, madder root and some eo's), but the coconut oil may make it too cleansing, which could make your hair feel crunchy and dry.

I honestly don't know much about making lye from wood ashes, except that it's very hard to get consistent results.  Have you checked chemical supply companies in your area for lye?  I remember someone on here that lived in Hungary got their lye at a chemical supply company.


----------



## jayjay23 (Jan 24, 2013)

so maybe if I were to use the soap only, I could use ACV as a conditioner? maybe then my hair wouldn't feel so dry? sorry for all the questions but I'm so eager to make my own...

I will try to find lye at a chemical supply company...the only problem is that I have no clue if there even is a chemical supply company around me :/

that's the beauty of living in Pula, the beach is right there, but when you need some stuff that everyone else can buy when just getting out of the house....no way, nothing to find :x

so you don't think that by rebatching I could make my own shampoo bar?


----------



## Genny (Jan 24, 2013)

ACV might help counteract the high ph of the soap.  I think that if you add castor oil in rebatch, it's going to feel oily and sticky.

I forget how lucky I am to be able to just go to the store & buy lye and other ingredients.  I don't know the regulations and restrictions of your country, but could you order lye?  Of course the only European suppliers of soap making supplies are in the UK; Soapbasics.co.uk, gracefruit.com and justasoap.co.uk and I think only justasoap carries lye.


----------



## lizflowers42 (Jan 24, 2013)

jayjay23 said:


> so you don't think that by rebatching I could make my own shampoo bar?



You certainly CAN rebatch and use it as a shampoo bar, but would it work for your hair is the big question.  Give it a shot-if nothing else, you can still use it for your body!


----------



## jayjay23 (Jan 24, 2013)

It's 11:10 p.m. here so I'll let it sit till the morning....I was even thinking about rebatching another soap bar (the same one) and adding a bit of an all natural shampoo that I also bought in the same Indian shop...It's a shampoo and conditioner in one...here's the shampoo.... maybe that will give me better lather at  clean my hair :think: 

http://healthkart-prod.s3.amazonaws.com/30/2931_l.jpg


----------



## jayjay23 (Jan 25, 2013)

* I found sodium hydroxide!!!!! [/B  I am sooo happy!! finally, after 2 hrs on the phone, caling every store that I thought might have it, and after 11 pharmacies, one pharmacy had it! yaay :-D
so the lady said she had 300 grams to sell me....how does that work now? 
If I add 1 tbl spoon of castor oil, 3 tbl spoons of sunflower oil, 2 EOs, and maybe and egg yolk.....how much lye do I put in there? If it's not any trouble, could you tell me in mililiters, or grams, couse ounces and percenteges really confuse the heck out of me *


----------



## lizflowers42 (Jan 25, 2013)

jayjay23 said:


> * I found sodium hydroxide!!!!! [/B  I am sooo happy!! finally, after 2 hrs on the phone, caling every store that I thought might have it, and after 11 pharmacies, one pharmacy had it! yaay :-D
> so the lady said she had 300 grams to sell me....how does that work now?
> If I add 1 tbl spoon of castor oil, 3 tbl spoons of sunflower oil, 2 EOs, and maybe and egg yolk.....how much lye do I put in there? If it's not any trouble, could you tell me in mililiters, or grams, couse ounces and percenteges really confuse the heck out of me *


*

I found brambleberry.com's lye calc to be easiest to understand for my first soaping experience. You want to weigh your oils too! Otherwise you could end up with some serious lye burns from your soap!*


----------



## jayjay23 (Jan 25, 2013)

oh wow, thank you so much!!
can you please tell me what I put in the boxes next to the oils? maybe how many grams of the certain oil I'm gonna use? 
and one thing ---> "Choose superfatting level", and I can choose from 2-10% ..what is that? what should I choose?


----------



## jayjay23 (Jan 25, 2013)

ok me again....so i put the grams of each oil I ws gonna put in my recipe, and chose a random number for superfatting, I chose 5% a this is what came out....I don't understand it, I just don't ;((((((((((((


----------



## Genny (Jan 25, 2013)

jayjay23 said:


> * I found sodium hydroxide!!!!! [/B  I am sooo happy!! finally, after 2 hrs on the phone, caling every store that I thought might have it, and after 11 pharmacies, one pharmacy had it! yaay :-D
> so the lady said she had 300 grams to sell me....how does that work now?
> If I add 1 tbl spoon of castor oil, 3 tbl spoons of sunflower oil, 2 EOs, and maybe and egg yolk.....how much lye do I put in there? If it's not any trouble, could you tell me in mililiters, or grams, couse ounces and percenteges really confuse the heck out of me *


*

I'm glad you found it 

What are all the oils you plan on using in your recipe?

Also, I wouldn't use an egg yolk.  Adding eggs to CP soap is something even advanced soapers have problems with.*


----------



## jayjay23 (Jan 25, 2013)

thank you so much :clap::clap:
I was planning on using olive oil,sunflower oil, little bit of castor oil, lemon,grape and lavander EO and.....well I think that's it lol )))
I'm having trouble calculating the lye and figuring out how much I need...look at my last post before this one...I don't know how to choose the superfatting and what that is? :-|


----------

